# haz / has



## lorenita88

hola a todos, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con _haz_ y _has_, no entiendo muy bien cual es la diferencia, porque he notado que muchos escriben: "haz esto" y otros "has esto" cuál es la diferencia entre los 2 y cuál es la forma correcta de utilizarlos? espero me ayuden, gracias


----------



## diegodbs

lorenita88 said:
			
		

> hola a todos, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con hay y has, no entiendo muy bien cual es la diferencia, porque he notado que muchos escriben: "haz esto" y otros "has esto" cuál es la diferencia entre los 2 y cuál es la forma correcta de utilizarlos? espero me ayuden, gracias


 
Has esto es incorrecto. Se escribe *haz.*

"haz" es el imperativo de segunda persona del singular del verbo "hacer"

"has" es la segunda persona singular del presente de indicativo del verbo "haber".

No tiene sentido utilizar el indicativo del verbo "haber" para el imperativo del verbo "hacer". Son dos modos distintos, pero sobre todo son dos verbos distintos.


----------



## COLsass

Pero, por ejemplo:

He aqui el documento=Tengo aqui el documento.  

En realidad solo lo escucho en la forma de primera persona, but estoy mas o menos seguro que existe como

Has aqui el documento=Tienes aqui el documento.


----------



## diegodbs

COLsass said:
			
		

> Pero, por ejemplo:
> 
> He aqui el documento=Tengo aqui el documento.
> 
> En realidad solo lo escucho en la forma de primera persona, but estoy mas o menos seguro que existe como
> 
> Has aqui el documento=Tienes aqui el documento.


 
"has aquí el documento" no se puede decir, no tiene sentido.

"He" no es primera persona del verbo haber.
Según la RAE:
*he**1**.*(Del ár. hisp. _há,_ y este del ár. clás. _hā_).*1.* adv. Unido a _aquí,_ _ahí_ y _allí,_ o con los pronombres _me,_ _te,_ _la,_ _le,_ _lo,_ _las,_ _los,_ se usa para señalar o mostrar a alguien o algo.


----------



## COLsass

Interesante.  Por eso nunca se encuentra asi de "has."  Gracias!


----------



## roxcyn

La razón que alugién puede escribir has en vez de haz (con z):

En muchos países (sobre todo en el Sudamérica, en el Caribe y en el Centralamérica) la z y la s tiene el mismo sentido.  En España, la z y la s tiene un sonido diferente.  Has (como s en España)  Haz (como "th" sonido de think en inglés).

Realmente no es correcto para escribir "has" si quiere significar "haz".  Fijése usted: has (viene de haber) y haz (viene de hacer).  Así es muy importante para escribirlo con zeta si es forma de hacer.


----------



## Jellby

"Haz" también tiene otros significados como sustantivo, mientras que "has" sólo es segunda persona singular del presente indicativo de "haber".


----------



## beatrizg

La explicación de Diego es muy buena. 
Es cierto que para los latinoamericanos es más difícil el aprendizaje de la ortografía, por eso tenemos que hacer un esfuerzo mayor. 

Por esta razón José Manuel Marroquín, ex-presidente colombiano a principios del siglo pasado, escribió un tratado de ortografía en verso!

Una pequeñísima muestra:
"Con zeta se escriben azada, vergüenza, Hozar, despanzurra, bizcocho, azafrán, Azufre, bizarro, calzones y trenza, Coraza, lechuza, durazno, azacan. Blanquizco, ribazo, pezón, vizcaíno, Garbanzos, anzuelo, gazapo, ajedrez, Azogue, arzobispo, lavazas, mezquino, Lanzar, gazapera, gazmoño, soez."
....

Fuente: http://www.lablaa.org/blaavirtual/educacion/orto/orto5b.htm


----------



## Nadia Molina

Es importante mencionar los usos correctos de "has". Por ejemplo en la frase... "¿algunas vez has deseado?" 
Para no cometer errores, lo único importante es pensar en el verbo que se quiere usar, como ya lo comentaron ustedes.
Saludos!!
Nadia Molina/ México


----------



## SophieGEreina

Siempre me he confundido con el uso de has y haz, la verdad no se cuando usar uno y el otro cuando escribo!! ojala alguien me pueda ayudar y darme un consejito para que se me haga mas facil. gracias.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Hola.  La dificultad solo la tenemos los latinoamericanos (los españoles cantan la zeta)... Yo casi nunca lo escribo mal, pero si me tengo que parar a pensar si es del verbo "haber" (en cuyo caso es HAS) o "hacer" (que require HAZ). Recuerda que la Z deriva en C cuando es CE o CI... por lo que es haCer y haZ.

Saludos


----------



## SophieGEreina

gracias.espero poder.


----------



## gjuan6

Otro "truquillo" es que *haz *es un imperativo, una orden. *Has* nunca puede ser utilizado como orden.
Pero si consultas un diccionario, verás que la palabra *haz* tiene muchas acepciones, mientras que *has *siempre será las segunda persona del singular presente de indicativo de verbo _haber._




Te dejo copiado lo que dice el DRAE sobre la palabra *haz:*

*haz**1**.*(Del lat. _fascis_).*1.* m. Porción atada de mieses, lino, hierbas, leña u otras cosas semejantes.*2.* m. Conjunto de partículas o rayos luminosos de un mismo origen, que se propagan sin dispersión.*3.* m._ Geom._ Conjunto de rectas que pasan por un punto, o de planos que concurren en una misma recta.*4.* m. pl. Fasces de cónsul romano.


*haz**2**.*(Del lat. _acĭes_, fila, con la _h _de_ haz_1).*1.* m. Tropa ordenada o formada en trozos o divisiones.*2.* m. Tropa formada en filas.


*haz**3**.*(Del lat. _facĭes_, cara).*1.* f. Cara o rostro.*2.* f. Cara de una tela o de otras cosas, que normalmente se caracteriza por su mayor perfección, acabado, regularidad u otras cualidades que la hacen más estimable a la vista y al tacto.*3.* f._ Bot._ Cara superior de la hoja, normalmente más brillante y lisa, y con nervadura menos patente que en la cara inferior o envés.*4.* f. ant. Fachada de un edificio.~* de la Tierra.**1.* f. Superficie de ella.*a dos haces.**1.* loc. adv. Con segunda intención.*a sobre *~*.**1.* loc. adv. Por lo que aparece en lo exterior, según lo que se presenta por fuera y por encima.*en *~*, *o* en el *~*.**1.* locs. advs. ants. A vista, en presencia.*hacer *~dos maderos o sillares.*1.* fr._ Arq._ y_ Carp._ Estar sus paramentos en un mismo plano.*ser *alguien* de dos haces.**1.* fr. Decir una cosa y sentir otra.□ V. cara con dos haces


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## princesa azteca

Hola, alguien me puede dar ejemplos de las diferecias? o sea, se dice: - has de cuenta, o haz de cuenta???
Gracias


----------



## criptexblanco

Se reemplazaría como sigue: hay que hacer de cuenta que... Entonces va con zeta.
En el primer caso, has de cuenta..., haber de cuenta no me suena. Me parece que una construcción así no se usa en el castellano.
Saludos.
®


----------



## princesa azteca

Ok, y me puedes dar un ejemplo con "has", gracias.


----------



## belemin

En español la _has_ (verbo _haber_) se usa sólo y exclusivamente como verbo auxiliar en el pretérito perfecto simple de indicativo de los verbos: _has amado, has comido, has vivido.

Haz_ puede ser: 
a) Imperativo del verbo hacer: _haz la cama cuando te levantes.

_b) Sustantivo, con los siguientes significados:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=haz


----------



## Cicerón

En ocasiones como ésta es una suerte ser una minoría en el mundo hispanohablante


----------



## wsm777

princesa azteca said:


> Ok, y me puedes dar un ejemplo con "has", gracias.


 
e.g.: ¿Has ido a comer el dia de hoy?


----------



## Jellby

belemin said:


> En español la _has_ (verbo _haber_) se usa sólo y exclusivamente como verbo auxiliar en el pretérito perfecto simple de indicativo de los verbos: _has amado, has comido, has vivido_.



No exclusivamente:

Has de saber que "haz" y "has" son dos verbos diferentes.


----------



## belemin

De acuerdo, Jelby, se me olvidó que en la perífrasis de obligación (haber + de + infinitivo) también se utiliza _has._


----------



## Danielaf

¿Cuál es la ortografía correcta en la frase 'siempre lo has/ haz hecho'?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Jellby

"Has" es presente del verbo "haber"
"Haz" es imperativo del verbo "hacer"

Los tiempos compuestos se construyen con el verbo "haber" y además nunca con el imperativo, así que lo correcto es "has hecho".


----------



## Lucy Kathan

Por favor ayudenme a clarificar estas oraciones, no estoy segura si debo usar la "s" o la "Z", o ponerle el acento a la "o".

"Has sido muy bueno al contarnos lo que paso" o
"Haz sido muy bueno al contarnos lo que paso"
¿cual es lo correcto, has o haz?


Por otro lado, ¿la letra "o" lleva acento?
"No es culpa de él o ella"
"No es culpa de él ó ella"
¿lleva o no lleva acento la letra "o"?

Se los agracedere muchisimo.


----------



## Guachipem

Se dice: 

*Has* sido muy bueno al contarnos lo que pas*ó.*


La palabra "haz" es del verbo "hacer", y se usa para ordenar. Por ejemplo: 

*Haz* los deberes.


En cambio, el verbo que se usa como verbo auxiliar para ciertas formas verbales es el verbo "haber", y por tanto debes usar la forma "has".


La letra "o" sólo lleva tilde cuando va entre números para evitar confundirla con el número 0. En tu ejemplo no se usa tilde:

No es culpa de él o ella.


Sí se usaría en este otro caso:

Necesito 2 ó 3 platos.


----------



## Lucy Kathan

Muchisimas gracias. Ahora si puedo terminar mi traduccion.


----------



## Betildus

Sólo como complemento:
*a)* Haz, *del verbo hacer*, es sólo como imperativo (¡Haz tu cama!). Lo demás, como dice Guachipem.

*b)* Igual esto es interesante:

HAZ n. f. (lat. faciem). Cara o rostro.
 2. Cara anterior del paño, de la tela y de otras cosas, y especialmente la opuesta al envés.
 3. BOT. Parte superior de una hoja.
 4. Porción de cosas atadas: haz de leña.
 5. Flujo de partículas elementales producidas por un acelerador, seleccionadas y después concentradas en un blanco o un detector.
 6. ANAT. Conjunto de varias fibras, musculares o nerviosas, agrupadas en un mismo trayecto.
 7. BOT. Hacecillo.
 8. MAT. Conjunto de rectas, de curvas o de superficies que dependen de un parámetro.
 Haz atómico o molecular, conjunto de átomos o de moléculas, de velocidades y direcciones muy próximas, que se propagan en un espacio vacío.
 Haz de vías, conjunto de vías férreas unidas en sus extremos por agujas o empalmes.
 Haz hertziano, haz de ondas electromagnéticas o hertzianas que sirven para establecer la conexión entre dos puntos.
 Haz luminoso, conjunto de rayos luminosos que parten del mismo punto, limitados por los diafragmas convenientes.
  © El Pequeño Larousse Interactivo, 1999


----------



## MAMOGU

es que *haz*, como dice *Betildus *es sólo como imperativo (¡Haz tu cama!).
tambien se refiere al "haz de luz".
ej; el haz de luz, es atemporal.

en cambio *has*, es del verbo hacer, que alguien tiene que ha hecho esto, o lo otro. 
ej: tu has visto mi imagen?..


----------



## candy-man

Simplemente: HAS tiene su orígen en el verbo auxiliar HABER que se conjuga de la siguente manera: yo he,tú *has*,él/ella/Ud. ha, nosotros habemos,vosotros habéis,ellos/ellas/Uds. han. Junto con el dicho verbo auxiliar se añade un verbo convertido en uno de la voz pasiva,p.ej. *Tú* no *has *pasado el exámen,pues no *has *estudiado suficientemente. Mas el verbo HAZ(*tú*) es un tipo de imperativo que se crea del verbo HACERy es irregular.Es obvio que la pronunciación castellana de la ´z´ y ´s´ es diferente.un saludo y mucha suerte.


----------



## Lucy Kathan

Muchas gracias a todos, son muy amables.


----------



## jarmas

....pues, bien, como íbamos diciendo, si te vas a hacer de cuentas, pues te haz de contar con que puedo decirte: hazte de cuentas o haz de cuentas, mas, si has de haber contado antes o has habido contado desde antes tu haz de cuentas, entonces has de hacer tus haces, como haces cuando has de contar tus cuentas, como has de hacer cuentos por cuentas.


----------



## LCD

*Pregunta Nueva*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
*¿has clic o haz clic?*

¿En este caso va con 's' o 'z'?

Mil gracias


----------



## Namarne

Hola, LCD: 

En este mismo foro hay un conjugador de verbos, aquí tienes la conjugación del verbo *hacer*: clic. 
(No tienes más que buscar donde dice "imperativo"). 

Saludos.


----------



## Trencalòs

En este caso y siempre.
Haz clic es imperativo (2º persona singular, *HAZ*)

"Has clic" no significa nada en español.


----------



## ManPaisa

LCD said:


> ¿En este caso va con 's' o 'z'?
> 
> Mil gracias



El verbo es hacer.

Para conservar el sonido de la _*c*_ española, la consonante final debe ser _*z*_.

Si esto te parece muy complicado, consulta la conjugación del verbo hacer en el DRAE.


----------



## LCD

Muchisimas gracias a todos y muy feliz año nuevo!


----------



## Dr-VegaPunk

¿Qué has hecho?
¡Haz lo que se te pegue en gana!


----------



## chicoteco

que significa "en tal sentido"...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Tienes que abrir un hilo para hacer una pregunta nueva. En tal sentido es en ese sentido.


----------



## Gato666

Whisky con ron said:


> Hola.  La dificultad solo la tenemos los latinoamericanos (los españoles cantan la zeta)... Yo casi nunca lo escribo mal, pero si me tengo que parar a pensar si es del verbo "haber" (en cuyo caso es HAS) o "hacer" (que require HAZ). Recuerda que la Z deriva en C cuando es CE o CI... por lo que es haCer y haZ.
> 
> Saludos



X2, no hay mucha diferencia, sòlo cuando la escribimo se ve el detalle ^^, y gracias por la ayuda con haz y has.​


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Del DPD:

*Has / haz*
  Aunque en zonas de seseo _has_ y _haz_ se pronuncian de la misma forma, deben distinguirse adecuadamente en la escritura.
*a)* *has*
  Se trata de la forma correspondiente a la segunda persona del singular del presente de indicativo del verbo _haber_ (_yo he, tu/vos *has,* él ha, nosotros hemos, vosotros habéis, ellos/ustedes han_), con el que se forman los tiempos compuestos de la conjugación. Así, la forma _has,_ seguida del participio en _-o_ del verbo que se está conjugando, da lugar a la segunda persona del singular del pretérito perfecto simple (o pretérito) del modo indicativo:
_*Has* llegado tarde.
  ¿*Has* ido a ver a tu padre?_
  Esta forma se emplea además como segunda persona del singular del presente de indicativo de la perífrasis verbal _haber de_ + infinitivo, que denota obligación o necesidad y equivale a la más frecuente hoy _tener que_ + infinitivo:
_*Has* de estudiar más._ [= Tienes que estudiar más].
_*Has* de saber que serás castigado._ [= Tienes que saber que serás castigado].
*b)* *haz*
  Como verbo, se trata de la forma de imperativo correspondiente al pronombre tú del verbo _hacer:_
_*Haz* lo que te digo o no te dejaré salir. 
*Haz* lo que tengas que hacer._


----------



## AkaneMiyano

Dr-VegaPunk said:


> ¿Qué has hecho?
> ¡Haz lo que se te pegue en gana!




¡Gracias! Soy argentina y acá no usamos haz o has (haz = hacé y has pues con "¿Qué has hecho?" diriamos "¿Qué hiciste?" por eso digo que no lo usamos), por lo que estuve comiendome la cabeza un buen rato intentando encontrar ejemplos para terminar de entender (comprendo la teoría pero sino puedo ponerlo en práctica, pues... ya saben). Con estos dos ya me quedó claro XD siempre he usado haz y tenía mis dudas si has era un error general de muchos o también se podía usar. Al menos, para simplificar, he entendido así:

Has es cuando éste puede ser reemplazado por habeís/tienes, haz sólo puede ser reemplazado por "hacer" y similares.


----------



## ElAsad

NO creo que esa regla se aplique en España como lo proclama usted ... allá se pronucia la s y la c, como la z, en las costas ni se pronuncia bien ... Así que nada, no es cierto





roxcyn said:


> La razón que alugién puede escribir has en vez de haz (con z):
> 
> En muchos países (sobre todo en el Sudamérica, en el Caribe y en el Centralamérica) la z y la s tiene el mismo sentido.  En España, la z y la s tiene un sonido diferente.  Has (como s en España)  Haz (como "th" sonido de think en inglés).
> 
> Realmente no es correcto para escribir "has" si quiere significar "haz".  Fijése usted: has (viene de haber) y haz (viene de hacer).  Así es muy importante para escribirlo con zeta si es forma de hacer.


----------



## ElAsad

y así es.. con z para el verbo hacer ...y con s para el verbo haber


----------



## daurgo2001

Acabo de encontrar un anuncio de la Coca en el Facebook... y cuando lo leí, juraba que estaba mal, pero si me confundió.

Según yo, debería de ser HAS, pero si lo meto en un traductor, parece que si está bien así como está.

Es una excepción? =D >.<

El anuncio dice:

"Sube tu foto y escribe algo que siempre haz querido hacer"


A mi me parece que está mejor dicho:

"Sube tu foto y escribe algo que siempre has querido hacer"

Alguien nos puede clarificar la situación?
- David


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No hay nada que aclarar, es has.
Bueno, sí, cuidado con Coca y los traductores automáticos.


----------



## Casusa

Otra forma de probar es:
Si en el contexto de tu frase puedes usarlo como plural "han" es con s, si no es con z.
Saludos!


----------



## Pixidio

Por supuesto que está mal, está re mal, por el error y por usar "hacer" como auxiliar de un tiempo compuesto. Además de que no tiene sentido.


----------



## zurdis

roxcyn said:


> La razón que alugién puede escribir has en vez de haz (con z):
> 
> En muchos países (sobre todo en el Sudamérica, en el Caribe y en el Centralamérica) la z y la s tiene el mismo sentido.  En España, la z y la s tiene un sonido diferente.  Has (como s en España)  Haz (como "th" sonido de think en inglés).
> 
> Realmente no es correcto para escribir "has" si quiere significar "haz".  Fijése usted: has (viene de haber) y haz (viene de hacer).  Así es muy importante para escribirlo con zeta si es forma de hacer.



Hola!, entonces si quiero decir: no haz escuchado la mejor musica.... es de hacer, o de haber?

Gracias.


----------



## Aviador

Los tiempos compuestos en castellano se construyen con el verbo *haber*: _No *has* escuchado la mejor música_.

El verbo *hacer*, *no* se usa como auxiliar en los tiempos compuestos:—_¿Qué puedo hacer?
—Haz lo que quieras_.​


----------



## zurdis

Aviador said:


> Los tiempos compuestos en castellano se construyen con el verbo *haber*: _No *has* escuchado la mejor música_.
> 
> El verbo *hacer*, *no* se usa como auxiliar en los tiempos compuestos:—_¿Qué puedo hacer?
> —Haz lo que quieras_.​




Gracias!!.


----------



## ccbarbos

Hola a todos! 

Escribir "_Has_ recorrido un largo camino y que debes estar orgulloso(a) de ti mismo(a)" esta correcto? O seria "_haz_"?

Que tal en esta: "_Haz_ algo para darle un impulso a tu humor-pero no fumes"?

Todavia me confunde esta palabra. 

Gracias!


----------



## Julvenzor

ccbarbos said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Escribir "_Has_ recorrido un largo camino y que debes estar orgulloso(a) de ti mismo(a)" esta correcto? O seria "_haz_"?
> 
> Que tal en esta: "_Haz_ algo para darle un impulso a tu humor-pero no fumes"?
> 
> Todavia me confunde esta palabra.
> 
> Gracias!




Buenas. Sólo ha de recordar que "has" es "haber" conjugado a la segunda persona singular, mientras que "haz" es el imperativo de "ha*c*er" para ésta misma persona.

Por tanto, los ejemplos anteriores son/están correctos.

Un saludo.


----------



## ccbarbos

Gracias, Julvenzor. 

Ya entiendo (creo) como es que es.


----------



## Agró

Julvenzor said:


> Buenas. Sólo ha de recordar que "has" es "haber" conjugado a la segunda persona singular, mientras que "haz" es el imperativo de "haber" *"hacer"* para ésta misma persona.


----------



## gabbytaa

ccbarbos said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Escribir "_Has_ recorrido un largo camino y que debes estar orgulloso(a) de ti mismo(a)" esta correcto? O seria "_haz_"?
> 
> Que tal en esta: "_Haz_ algo para darle un impulso a tu humor-pero no fumes"?
> 
> Todavia me confunde esta palabra.
> 
> Gracias!


Saludos


----------



## Julvenzor

Gracias Agró, ya lo he cambiado. Resulta evidente que fue un error de tecleo, ¿no? No se vaya a malpensar... 

Un saludo.


----------



## polit

daurgo2001 said:


> Acabo de encontrar un anuncio de la Coca en el Facebook... y cuando lo leí, juraba que estaba mal, pero si me confundió.
> 
> Según yo, debería de ser HAS, pero si lo meto en un traductor, parece que si está bien así como está.
> 
> Es una excepción? =D >.<
> 
> El anuncio dice:
> 
> "Sube tu foto y escribe algo que siempre haz querido hacer"
> 
> 
> A mi me parece que está mejor dicho:
> 
> "Sube tu foto y escribe algo que siempre has querido hacer"
> 
> Alguien nos puede clarificar la situación?
> - David



Perdon pero no entiendo porque dicen que lo correcto es "has" de haber...si habla de "haz" de hacer algo.... o no? ... =s


----------



## Pixidio

polit said:


> Perdon pero no entiendo porque dicen que lo correcto es "has" de haber...si habla de "haz" de hacer algo.... o no? ... =s


 
En este caso, es "has" porque se trata de un pretérito perfecto, un tiempo compuesto. El único auxiliar para cualquier tiempo compuesto es "haber" en cualesquiera de sus formas.


----------



## Efestos888

* Pregunta Nueva*​ 
Compañeros disculpen mi ignorancia, pero por qué, según cita el compañero Toño Torreón se dice en el DPD:  


> Así, la forma _has,_ seguida del participio en _-o_ del verbo que se está conjugando, da lugar a la segunda persona del singular del *pretérito perfecto simple (o pretérito) del modo indicativo*:
> *Has*_ llegado tarde.
> ¿*Has* ido a ver a tu padre?_



No debiera ser *pretérito perfecto compuesto (antepresente)*.


----------



## Maximino

Efestos888 said:


> *Pregunta Nueva*​
> Compañeros disculpen mi ignorancia, pero por qué, según cita el compañero Toño Torreón se dice en el DPD:
> 
> 
> No debiera ser *pretérito perfecto compuesto (antepresente)*.




Lo que se señala es que, por ejemplo, ‘has llegado’ da lugar a ‘_llegaste_’ (segunda persona del pretérito perfecto simple del verbo llegar)

Has llegado tarde > llegaste tarde
¿Has ido a ver a tu padre > ¿Fuiste a ver a tu padre? (fuiste es la segunda persona del pretérito perfecto simple del verbo _ir_).



Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

El pretérito perfecto  del que están  hablando es un tiempo *compuesto* y siempre lo es, se llama así, _pretérito perfecto del indicativo, _la forma *has *es el presente de indicativo del verbo haber, que en su uso _como auxiliar_ da origen a los tiempos compuestos. Si el verbo auxiliar haber está en presente , el tiempo compuesto correspondiente es pretérito perfecto, si está en pretérito imperfecto da origen al pretérito pluscuamperfecto, y así.

Del hecho de que en Argentina se unifique el sonido de s, c y z no puede inferirse absolutamente nada, la ortografía es igual de compleja que para cualquier otro hablante, porque lo que otros memorizan oyendo nosotros memorizamos leyendo...es que hay gente que no lee y por eso les parece que nuestra dificultad ortográfica es mayor. Tal vez frecuentemos más unas formas que otras (hacé por* haz*, o dijiste por *has* dicho) pero eso no fomenta en absoluto los errores ortográficos.


----------



## Efestos888

Tienen razón compañeros, con sus explicaciones y al volver a leer lo que dice el DPD creo que ya entendí, deduciéndolo  así ; _Has llegado tarde, es _*pretérito perfecto compuesto (antepresente)* *del indicativo*, pero esta forma es igual o equivalente a _llegaste tarde_ que es *pretérito perfecto simple (pretérito) del indicativo*. Espero estar en lo correcto, es que estoy tratando de aprender los tiempos verbales.
Saludos.


----------



## Maximino

Efestos888 said:


> Tienen razón compañeros, con sus explicaciones y al volver a leer lo que dice el DPD creo que ya entendí, deduciéndolo así ; _Has llegado tarde, es _*pretérito perfecto compuesto (antepresente)* *del indicativo*, pero esta forma es igual o equivalente a _llegaste tarde_ que es *pretérito perfecto simple (pretérito) del indicativo*. Espero estar en lo correcto, es que estoy tratando de aprender los tiempos verbales.
> Saludos.




Estás en lo correcto.




Kaxgufen said:


> El pretérito perfecto del que están hablando es un tiempo compuesto y siempre lo es, se llama así, pretérito perfecto del indicativo, la forma has es el presente de indicativo del verbo haber, que en su uso como auxiliar da origen a los tiempos compuestos. Si el verbo auxiliar haber está en presente , el tiempo compuesto correspondiente es pretérito perfecto, si está en pretérito imperfecto da origen al pretérito pluscuamperfecto, y así.




Pero el DPD no habla de ‘pretérito perfecto’ sino de ‘pretérito perfecto simple’.


Saludos


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Personalmente, para decidir entre haz o has, al principio pasaba la frase al español rioplatense. "Has de cuenta" o "Haz de cuenta" ---> "Hacé de cuenta". Entonces veo que va con *c*, por lo tanto transformándola en *z* por regla, debe ser "Haz de cuenta". "Has venido" "Haz venido" ----> queda igual, por lo tanto va con *s*. 
Igual de tanto leer uno ya memoriza y no tengo que razonar tanto jaja


----------



## El decidor

princesa azteca said:


> Hola, alguien me puede dar ejemplos de las diferecias? o sea, se dice: - has de cuenta, o haz de cuenta???
> Gracias


En Argentina solemos usar "hacé de cuenta" o "haga de cuenta", según el trato que se tenga con la otra persona, por "haz de cuenta". Las tres formas refieren al verbo "hacer".


----------

